# Tenon length



## binaryclock (Mar 22, 2009)

I have found a few rules to tenons that say that either:

1. the tenon should be at minimum 5 times the width of the tenon... or
2. the tenon should be at minimum 75% the width of the the stock being joined.

I am constructing a child's bed. The bed frame will have 2x4s (1.5", 3.5") running down the sides and joining to the posts at each corner using a mortise and tenon joint. The 2x4s will have the 3.5" width running vertical and the 1.5" thickness running horizonal for maximum down force resistance strength in the board. I was thinking of only using a 1.5"x1.5" vertical post at each corner with a 1.25" mitered tenon joining into the posts.

Problem is, the rules that I have read say that my tenon should be at least 2.5" in length. This means that I'd have to have 4x4 posts on the corners of the bed which is sort of overkill for a 6 year old's bed don't you think?

What are the thoughts of the experts?


Thanks,

bc


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Just a thought...

Are you going to glue that up or use a removable pin? A fully assembled bed frame can be a bit cumbersome to move in and out of a room.


----------



## binaryclock (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I was going to glue them as I don't know how to make use of a removable pin in a mortise and tenon post joint. I guess if I inserted the tenon then drilled through them, I could essentially put some sort of connector bolt with a t-nut through them instead of gluing them. Would this be acceptable still?


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Youll be fine with your Idea BC.... Also im sure you could tilt the bed on edge to move it from room to room if you need too. Use your Idea and glue and clamp all the joints... Youll be fine.....Good Luck, Post some pics when your done. Youngwood.


----------

